Ask HN: What does plasma propulsion engine fuel look like? - jessehorne
======
rolph
you need gas plasma, and electric current and a lot of techknowhow

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_propulsion_engine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_propulsion_engine)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_Specific_Impulse_Magn...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_Specific_Impulse_Magnetoplasma_Rocket)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_(physics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_\(physics\))

at this point in the game it looks like a cylinder of compressed gas

~~~
jessehorne
Thank you for pointing me in the right direction!

